# How to do this,what is it called?



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Hi,i am trying to change a loose cardigan pattern from garter stitch,to stocking stitch that has rows that sit up,like garter stitch but reverse stocking i think it is,it sits differently.
I have tried myself and cant get it right,i cant look for it anymore,and i dont know what it is called.
This hat is what i mean,but the hat is knit in the round,i am knitting straight.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's usually a few rows of stockinette followed by a few rows of reverse stockinette. So knitting flat, the stockinette rows are all knit on right side, all purl on wrong side. The reverse stockinette: all purl right side, all knit wrong side.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

It's called Quaker st. St.st, four rows, rev. St.st 4 rows.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Is this the kind of thing you are after: http://www.allisonkimball.com/my_weblog/2012/01/garter-stitch-ridges.html

Or one of my stitch dictionaries (400 Knitting Stitches) has the Garter Stitch Ridge pattern as:

Rows 1 (RS), 3, 4 and 6: knit
Rows 2 and 5: purl

From the right side, this shows 4 ridges of rev st st and 2 rows of st st.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice , whatever it is named.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a free pattern from Ravelry.com At least it's a jumping off point.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm

Sorry, I just realized you are looking for a cardigan. Try this one...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridged-jacket-to-knit

or this one (not free though): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vacation-cardigan


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks,no hilary the ridges dont sit like garter i think they are reverse stocking,checking out the other info,thanks ladies.
Yes maur but wurm is done in the round thats the pic i used,so its different for straight.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-beehive-hat

This is in the round, but you should be able to decipher it for flat by remembering that the even no. rows are just the opposite in flat knitting. The first 6 rows would be K, P, K, P, K, P, then the next would be P, K, P, K, P, K Try it on a small sample to get the look you want.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Yes its quaker stitch,or horizontal ribbing or welting,thats the look i want,if you look close the nubs sit different to garter st,thanks!&#128587;
Making this cardi,in this yarn,has tiny silver flecks,acrylic,wool and alpaca squwishy and soft.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Hi,i am trying to change a loose cardigan pattern from garter stitch,to stocking stitch that has rows that sit up,like garter stitch but reverse stocking i think it is,it sits differently.
> I have tried myself and cant get it right,i cant look for it anymore,and i dont know what it is called.
> This hat is what i mean,but the hat is knit in the round,i am knitting straight.


Here is what you need to do.
Row 1, 3, 5, 7 Knit.
Row 2, 4, 6 Purl.
Row 8, Purl.
Repeat for length you want.
If you want wider ridges, work extra rows before you work the extra Purl row.
Hope this helps.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> Here is what you need to do.
> Row 1, 3, 5, 7 Knit.
> Row 2, 4, 6 Purl.
> Row 8, Purl.
> ...


I don't think so - that's straight stockinette. Do you mean to put in a row 9 of purl? If she follows Doriseve's instructions, I think she'll be fine.


----------



## Lotsodots (Mar 22, 2014)

It's called the welt stitch according to newstitchaday.com.
K1 across
P1 across
K1 across
Repeat these three rows for pattern.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

juliacraftylady666

May I suggest since you are not following a specific pattern with its needle size and weight and creating your own version of the stitch pattern fabric, you use a larger than the gauge needle size on skein label. Try doing both the row of stockinette (K across row with turn and P back) then if you want reverse stockinette which is a firmer form of garter (P across with turn and K back).

For a more defined ridge if desired or the yarn is too soft to show the reverse stockinette ridges then I would try a P across with turn and P back. Your sample will tell you which you really want.

You are correct the "wurm" is done on the round and is a combination of K rows and P rows and can be varied in its over all affect by alternating like 4 rows K and then 6 rows P giving one more P garter ribs with curling K rows for segment separation (not seen until stretched vertically). You will also find the P in the round is RS but much looser than being done flat. Did hat last Xmas with 4 K rows until round join and then 8 rows of P which made it really accordion in a slouchie. Like I mentioned you had to pull the segments vertically to even see the K rows while the P rows looked as if knit over heavy cording--by the way no brim since you can adjust as desired.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't think so - that's straight stockinette. Do you mean to put in a row 9 of purl? If she follows Doriseve's instructions, I think she'll be fine.


You are so correct.
Row 8 should be knit which reverses the sequence of Stocking Stitch.
This happened because I wrote it out without actually doing it.
Just as well someone is awake around here.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Here is what you need to do.
> Row 1, 3, 5, 7 Knit.
> Row 2, 4, 6 Purl.
> Row 8, Purl.
> ...


Please ignore the above information.
I did not work this as I wrote it so it is not correct.
In fact, it is not even close to correct and I cannot go back and correct the original.
Leave off Row 8 completely and it works.
This puts 2 knit rows together to reverse the stocking stitch.
You can work it with any odd number of rows.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mmmm - very nice cardigan. I made the First Snow pullover from Knitty in Stella, but I think I am going to have to frog the whole thing as I'm desperately disappointed - with the jersey, not the yarn.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I think i got what i asked for,but think i still asked the wrong thing,can anyone see the difference between the rows,one is garter ridge on right side,and the other is a ridge that sits up more and is different,this is what i am trying to do.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Hi,i am trying to change a loose cardigan pattern from garter stitch,to stocking stitch that has rows that sit up,like garter stitch but reverse stocking i think it is,it sits differently.
> I have tried myself and cant get it right,i cant look for it anymore,and i dont know what it is called.
> This hat is what i mean,but the hat is knit in the round,i am knitting straight.


Trying to redeem myself for the boo boo I made earlier.
Here is a picture of a sample with the bottom rows worked over 7 rows and the top part worked over 3 rows, Knit, Purl, Knit, Knit, Purl, Knit, knit, Purl, Knit etc.
You could also work it over 5 rows.
Hope this works for you.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://hollyklein.blogspot.ca/2008/11/beehive-hat.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouchy-beehive-hat


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I think i have it,,k,p,k,p,k,p,p,k,p,k,p,k.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad you have it figured out. Could you tell where to find the pattern? I really like it. Been making lots of little shrugs lately and really like the long sleeves on this one. Have some yarn that would be perfect for it. Thanks.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the jacket and love the hair - did she copy you?


----------



## tbrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is a close-up of a hoodie-scarf I did. Using 2 colors makes it pop! could you post the link to the cardi....I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ravelry has "swirled" hats

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you want the ridge to be more intense, add an extra row to the purl on RS section. I have used this technique many times and never thought about it being an issue. Use your swatching to test out your row count for appearance and use whatever strikes your fancy. This is not a fixed pattern.
I just used this technique on my Random Monet shawl that you can see on KP (Random Monet Parade) Mine is the purple one that is not lacey. It is a fun thing to do and certainly makes for a more interesting fabric. I have even done this for edging on kids sweaters.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277352-2.html

FYI, I tend to use 3 or 4 rows of Purl on RS for these rolled ridges, depending on the yarn weight.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you really want the ridge to stand up, how about using a larger needle for just those rows? Just a thought. Maggie


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Yes its quaker stitch,or horizontal ribbing or welting,thats the look i want,if you look close the nubs sit different to garter st,thanks!🙋
> Making this cardi,in this yarn,has tiny silver flecks,acrylic,wool and alpaca squwishy and soft.


Love the cardi. Please share the pattern. Can't wait to see your version....gorgeous yarn.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://flowerpotdesigns.ca/2010/07/14/as-sweet-as-honey/
Similar


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a scarf I made: Knit 5 rows, Purl 5 rows & repeat.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm with Tamarque - more reverse stockinette, fewer stockinette, because the purls are what stand up. Christine's booties are like that.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K. What exactly is reverse stockinette stitch? Wouldn't that just be purling? So why not just say purling? I'm confused. But then I live in the State of Confusion! *Indiana* *LOL*


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

This is commonly called welting, actually horizontal ribbing. Look up "welting" in stitch dictionaries. Since it is ribbing it will pull together as ribbing does. A side-to-side sweater might be a more suitable style.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Dowager said:


> O.K. What exactly is reverse stockinette stitch? Wouldn't that just be purling? So why not just say purling? I'm confused. But then I live in the State of Confusion! *Indiana* *LOL*


Stockinette stitch, knit flat, is k1 row p1 row. The right side looks like the right side of a pair if socks. Hence the name stocking stitch. Reverse stockinette stitch is merely the wrong side. 
Garter stitch, knit flat, is knit every row. Garter stitch can also be produced by purling every row. Which is not the same as reverse stockinette stitch. 
Above info is about flat knitting....circular knitting has the opposite sequence of rows.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

After not knitting for many years, I have just discovered this ridged/welted look and I love it. However, I only knit in the round (if at all possible) and your experienced discussions are over my head.

Could someone please explain how this technique would be done knitting in the round?

Also, when knitting in the round, would the term reverse stocking ever be used or would it always be called purl?

Hope my questions make sense......and thanks to all you wonderful knitters who continue to inspire and guide me, sight unseen.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dowager said:


> O.K. What exactly is reverse stockinette stitch? Wouldn't that just be purling? So why not just say purling? I'm confused. But then I live in the State of Confusion! *Indiana* *LOL*


If you purl every row, you'll get garter stitch, just as you would when you knit every row. The back of stockinette is reverse stockinette. So if you want it to show up that way on the _front_, then you'd purl frontside rows, knit backside rows.


----------



## medna (Apr 30, 2011)

Maur1011 found a Dovetail design with vertical ridges...here is a Dovetail design with horizontal ridges (Kimono Cardigan)
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/2865-dovetail-designs-k2-14-kimono-cardigan


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Lotsodots said:


> It's called the welt stitch according to newstitchaday.com.
> K1 across
> P1 across
> K1 across
> Repeat these three rows for pattern.


Just adding a link if anyone wants a photo. I was looking up horizontal rib from that great Kimono Cardigan just posted and got the welt stitch you're explaining. Sure seems the simplest possible way to get that exact effect.
http://newstitchaday.com/welt-stitch/


----------



## tbrat (Jul 5, 2013)

doriso said:


> After not knitting for many years, I have just discovered this ridged/welted look and I love it. However, I only knit in the round (if at all possible) and your experienced discussions are over my head.
> 
> Could someone please explain how this technique would be done knitting in the round?
> 
> ...


Knit 6 rows then purl 4 rows find a number combo you like.


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

Pattern for the grey sweater, please.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

Could you the share the pattern for Christine's booties? They are awesome!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

This is for those that are new to knitting or are confused by the instructions. I think when we post responses to this question, we need to specify if we are working flat or in the round.

When working flat, with your right/public side facing you, you will knit all rows on the rs and purl all rows on the ws for stockinette stitch. For the purl sections (reverse stockinette stitch) you will purl all rs rows and knit all ws rows.

When working in the round, the right side will always be facing you. The stockinette sections will all be knit rows and the purl sections (reverse stockinette sections) will all be purl rows.

The original poster wanted instructions for knitting her pictured pattern flat. It looks to me, when looking at it from the rs, like it would be maybe 6 rows reverse stockinette stitch and 4 row stockinette stitch.

I hope this hasn't confused the issue more. And please keep in mind I could be all wrong!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

The scarf I've shown is an infinity scarf knitted in the round - knit five rows, purl 5 rows. Really easy.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful hat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

doriso said:


> Could you the share the pattern for Christine's booties? They are awesome!


It's a really old one, and you'll see it all over the Internet, including Ravelry. I think it's a public domain pattern at this point.

There's info on my Ravelry page about a bonnet that uses the welts. If I recall, the pattern doesn't seem to have every single bit of info - don't know if it was never there, or if I needed to scan a second page and didn't realize it. But it's still cute and do-able: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/christines-stay-on-baby-booties .


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is called a horizontal rib pattern.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Here is a free pattern from Ravelry.com At least it's a jumping off point.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm
> 
> ...


There are great patterns in these sites! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This seems to be pretty well figured out by now, but will add this from KnittingFool.

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=96

Based on that, one can figure out many combinations.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice post a picture when you're done


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Julia!
No help for your cardigan....but it is so good to hear from you!
I hope you are well! Dollie


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Hi,i am trying to change a loose cardigan pattern from garter stitch,to stocking stitch that has rows that sit up,like garter stitch but reverse stocking i think it is,it sits differently.
> I have tried myself and cant get it right,i cant look for it anymore,and i dont know what it is called.
> This hat is what i mean,but the hat is knit in the round,i am knitting straight.


You can help exaggerate the bands by knitting the purl section with two strands of yarn, and the plain/stockinet bands with a single strand.

A similar method is used when making shadow pleats on a knitting machine.

Val


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's the cardigan on ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-garter-stitch-cardigan
It's a really cute pattern by Audrey Wilson.


----------



## 2mail2aj (Dec 7, 2011)

really LOVE this jacket pattern (Stella) - where can I find a copy?


----------



## 2mail2aj (Dec 7, 2011)

hah - just read to the bottom of the screen! thanks


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Yes its quaker stitch,or horizontal ribbing or welting,thats the look i want,if you look close the nubs sit different to garter st,thanks!🙋
> Making this cardi,in this yarn,has tiny silver flecks,acrylic,wool and alpaca squwishy and soft.


I am glad that you were able to get the information you needed. Actually I absolutely love the pattern in garter stitch & would like to make it. Is it available & if so, where? Thanks.


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

OK -the answer appeared while I was typing my question. Thanks.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

is this the quaker rib stitch?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Hi,i am trying to change a loose cardigan pattern from garter stitch,to stocking stitch that has rows that sit up,like garter stitch but reverse stocking i think it is,it sits differently.
> I have tried myself and cant get it right,i cant look for it anymore,and i dont know what it is called.
> This hat is what i mean,but the hat is knit in the round,i am knitting straight.


Julie, perhaps this would help you. Look at my post of June 22, 2014 ... It's called:

Bernat "THE FOUR IN HAND PAK" Top-Down Raglans

... in User-Submitted How-To's ... click the blue button to download the antique pattern and scroll down to the sweater that has the vertical ribs.

I hope this is the post number:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261059-1.html#5395952


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, do you have a pattern for the blue hat?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Lotsodots said:


> It's called the welt stitch according to newstitchaday.com.
> K1 across
> P1 across
> K1 across
> Repeat these three rows for pattern.


If you are alternating knit rows with purl rows and knitting flat isnt that stockinette stitch?
Or in the round wouldnt it just be garter stitch?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> If you are alternating knit rows with purl rows and knitting flat isnt that stockinette stitch?
> Or in the round wouldnt it just be garter stitch?


At first it looks that way - but looking closer you will see that in the repeat of these 3 rows - your actual knitting pattern will be:
K row
P row
K row - then
K row
P row
K row - then
K row 
P row
K row, ad infinitum
So the repeat is a 3 row pattern not the usual 2 rows - which means that the 4th row is the same as the 3rd
Does that make sense ?
Cheers


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Wow everyone so much info,the hat and cardi are both at ravelry,http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-garter-stitch-cardiganand wurm hat,cardi is pay,hat is free,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm.
I love the booties so cool,i will read all the stuff again and follow the links,funny how it has so many names and variants,i thought the cardi would look more textured.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Wrote juliacraftylady666, "... hat is free, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm."

... thanks, I snatched the fat pattern!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> Here's the cardigan on ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-garter-stitch-cardigan
> It's a really cute pattern by Audrey Wilson.


Thanks for the link. After looking at it I'm not sure if it would work for me. I'm very small and I'm afraid the one size fits all would be huge on me. But saved the link in case I decide to try it and see if I can resize it.


----------



## jacunn47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,
There is a pattern for this hat on Ravelry called "WURM":

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=wurm


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> Thanks for the link. After looking at it I'm not sure if it would work for me. I'm very small and I'm afraid the one size fits all would be huge on me. But saved the link in case I decide to try it and see if I can resize it.


Us small people could easily wear it OVER another garment.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't normally knit things for which I need to swatch but I liked this look and decided to swatch. The hat looks like it curls naturally but my swatch Is just flat, no curl. Is there something I'm missing?????? I wanted to do the gold cowl piece.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I don't normally knit things for which I need to swatch but I liked this look and decided to swatch. The hat looks like it curls naturally but my swatch Is just flat, no curl. Is there something I'm missing?????? I wanted to do the gold cowl piece.


By "curl," do you mean the sideways spiraling (done with increase at one side, decrease at the other, I think) - or do you mean curling into those hills and valleys, the actual welting?

Edit: I just looked again at the hat, and I don't think it spirals at all so I may have misspoken.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

jvallas said:


> By "curl," do you mean the sideways spiraling (done with increase at one side, decrease at the other, I think) - or do you mean curling into those hills and valleys, the actual welting?
> 
> Edit: I just looked again at the hat, and I don't think it spirals at all so I may have misspoken.


the hills and valleys. I tried the hills with 2 strands and it still doesn't work.


----------

